# English Saddle Search



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

found a 16 inch Cambridge Jump Saddle with bridle, bit, irons, pad, leathers and a girth for 46$'s!


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Like anything...look for something that is of good quality. You can find good quality for a low price, but it is always going to be something that might have a few dings/scratches/water spots. You might be better saving the $46 or 75 to go towards a saddle that is a bit more money as it might last you longer._

_I can not help with brand names...sorry._


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i'm not worried about dings or scratches i just need something to play around in really once i get better and plan on showing IF i plan on showing or anything i'll buy something worth a bit more but for not i just need something cheap yet reliable. even if it is heavily Used. i honestly prefer to buy my saddles used as they are already broken in.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Sorry if I come across harsh.... I'm truly afraid that anything for $75 is pretty much a piece of junk. It's not so much about being "reliable", but those saddles usually are a very bad fit for the horse. There is always a reason WHY it's so cheap.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I second Kv. Some of those cheap saddles have warped trees. The quality tree is the single most expensive part of the saddle. Also, most made in India saddles are no good. 
Can you not afford a couple of hundred? You can resell for a hundred. Don't buy landfill!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

this is 75$ used. like way old used not anything new and kitten you are in no way being harsh! because i completely understand lol i've had my share of cheap lopsided fitting saddles lol the 75$ one at the tack shop was actually very nice and i'll go back up and check it out again and of course i'll make sure i have a trial period. i can't remember the maker name but i know it was 2 words and the 2nd word started with a C but i'm sure that doesn't help.


----------



## Romantic Lyric (Dec 31, 2009)

Maybe Bates Caprilli?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Lilkitty,
did you look at the Passier saddle that Piaffe is selling? this is a REALLY nice saddle, for 150$ That is a good price. Passier saddles are one of the best out there, and hold their resale value well. It is a 17.5 inch, so might be a bit too big for you, if you intend to jump. But for just learning English riding, it is a great choice. I am TOO big for it or I would buy it.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

My barn mates are all on an M Toulouse kick. so far 4 of our riders have bought one. 3 Annice saddles and 1 Celine. You can get them new for 900-ish or used for around 400-500. The annice is my current fave. It has an Antares feel to it but without the extra zeros on the price tag.


----------



## Romantic Lyric (Dec 31, 2009)

I've heard Toulouse saddles are soft, which is nice, but too easily scratchable, not necessarily a problem if you just plan on using it for a show saddle. But it is if you use your saddle for trails too or are accident prone like me, ha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

Romantic Lyric said:


> I've heard Toulouse saddles are soft, which is nice, but too easily scratchable, not necessarily a problem if you just plan on using it for a show saddle. But it is if you use your saddle for trails too or are accident prone like me, ha.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


ah and this is very true. one of our girls just bought her's about 5 months ago and it's pretty thrashed. although she rides about 4 horses a day and when she lessons, she does the big open jumpers. So i equate it to someone buying a new car and then driving it from Los Angeles, to Las Vegas every week. hahaha!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

lilkitty90 said:


> this is 75$ used.


Used _*quality *_saddles (with scratches, wears, etc.) are NOT sold for $75. :wink: Even those 20 years old models go for $100+... I agree with tiny, you may want to look at one Piaffe is selling (given it'll fit your horse). 

Out of interest I looked up saddles under $100 on tacktrader.com - most saddles are still over $75 and are "no name" (meaning junk most probably).


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

which is why i was comming here for good Brand names. i absolutely refuse to buy a saddle without a brand name. or even a bad one which is why i wanted to document the search on the names and such to make sure i just find a lucky find or something on a good name. i looked at Piaffe's but honestly as a 17 yr old with no job or help paying for stuff from parents my money IS very limited. and i'd love to find a good saddle with what i have. and 150$ is slightly out of my budget. also still debating if i should just save the saddle money and use it for my lessons instead of having my own saddle.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

likitt, do you have horse at all or you use lesson horse/lease? If you don't have a horse, I'd suggest to wait on saddle, or may be try to save up more if you are not in hurry. As everyone said you can't buy a good saddle (even old) for very cheap (unless you are VERY lucky, which does happen too, but rarely). So just keep looking - may be something will pop up (ebay, tacktrader, craigslist, forums).


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah i have myl ittle mustang girl. and i ride western but i wanna take jumping lessons with my mustang. i'm definitely keeping my eyes peeled for saddles but i'm still trying to make up my mind between jumping lessons or an english saddle. i've NEVER had lessons before as i have more important stuff IE food for my babies with spend my money on. but with this extra bit of money i got for christmas i'd love to take a couple of lessons with me and my horse.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

you don't want to buy a old old saddle. The tree could be bent without you really knowing. 

this article will show you if you care to read. I posted this but doesn't seem people seem to care

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/saddle-issues-if-mounting-ground-;-74462/


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Look for lesson barns around you and ask if they allow to use their tack on your girl (couple barns I've been to were OK about it). If you've never done english, lessons would be really great way to go!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i'll take a look at it gidget! i seen your post and was gonna ask about yours but you had already sold it lol and kitten yes definitely i've only ever sat in an english saddle once and i had to figure out how to attach stirrups and the girths and everything on my own that time to as i had no one to help me. but someone let me borrow their saddle. i would keep using theirs but idk if the saddle seat fits me or if it even fits my horse for that matter. and i tried it out and was very unsteady it's definitely alot harder than western, and usually i feel comfy without a helmet. but i was worried the whole time so i'll definitely be borrowing a helmet too!


----------



## LindseyHunterx24 (Nov 1, 2010)

HDR saddles are very nice! I love mine! I do Hunter Jumper and it Fits most of the Horses in my barn


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

how are EURO Thorowgood and what Exact Discipline is a Cutback saddle used for? i know a Close Contact is jumping right? and all purpose you wouldn't wanna use for jumping. but i'm not sure what a cutback is used for.


----------



## ChristineNJ (Jan 23, 2010)

Stubben saddles are great.....the older ones are the best and last for years & years & years!


----------

